# Weight gain on ivf if on a diet?



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone

I start my ivf on the 10th and am currently at scottish slimmers. I have been doing really well losing every week and am determined not to get into bad habits when going through ivf. So sad I have started making meals and freezing them so I have a stock for when I'm knackered on the meds! 

What kind of weight gain is realistic when on a healthy eating diet I'm sure I will still gain from bloating but can I still lose fat during this time? I don't want to go back where I was and find myself in a battle with the pounds between cycles if the worst happens. I obviously dont mind gaining a few pounds for the sake of a potential baby but I want to be realistic in what I'm thinking so that I continue with eating healthily and don't sabotage it myself! 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi, well done on the weight loss. I had the same queries too. I have lost just shy of two stone which I am delighted with. I asked the nurses if I could continue and they said no! I have to go back to 1800-2000 cals a day - so maintaining weight rather than losing or gaining. The reasons being, you need energy to grow extra follicles and lining, you need a high protein intake and u need to ensure u are getting all the nutrients you can get. I would eat the meals u have prepared if they are healthy but maybe add an extra to them to increase cals.


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Expect to put on about 6lbs, I went up a dress size due to everything swelling ESP my breast two big melons and I am 34a so busting out was horrific. I am now year since last treatment and I have gained one and half stone. Good Luck


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

A lot of places quote 7-10lb weight gain per cycle. For me the problem was getting it off when a cycle failed. I'm still battling the weight i put on doing a failed fet in may :-(

Good luck


----------

